# Royal Princess Caught Without Robes



## Inspector (Nov 13, 2006)

Peter Macdiarmid, Getty Images
*June 14:* Princess Eugenie, the sixth in line to the British thrown, was apprehended for end-of-term "high jinks" at her college, reports said. A tabloid reported the princess was one of several women found dancing around on campus with no clothes.
The 18 year old was, according to reports in the tabloids, reprimanded. The paper went on to say alcohol may have been a factor.


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2008)

Inspector said:


> Peter Macdiarmid, Getty Images
> *June 14:* Princess Eugenie, the sixth in line to the British thrown, was apprehended for end-of-term "high jinks" at her college, reports said. A tabloid reported the princess was one of several women found dancing around on campus with no clothes.
> The 18 year old was, according to reports in the tabloids, reprimanded. *The paper went on to say alcohol may have been a factor*.


Qualuudes were a factor in her decision to wear that outfit.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

What out fit...?


----------



## celticsfan (Dec 18, 2007)

Is she the princess of the Cavemen?


----------



## NewEngland2007 (Dec 31, 2005)

A big velvet tarantula is attacking her head!


----------



## billb (Jul 9, 2007)

so easy a princess can do it


----------



## Cinderella (Jun 17, 2005)

lmao NE


----------



## Tuna (Jun 1, 2006)

NewEngland2007 said:


> A big velvet tarantula is attacking her head!


I thought it was a flaw in the pic


----------



## BB-59 (Oct 19, 2005)

Inspector said:


> Peter Macdiarmid, Getty Images
> *June 14:* Princess Eugenie, the sixth in line to the British thrown, was apprehended for end-of-term "high jinks" at her college, reports said. A tabloid reported the princess was one of several women found dancing around on campus with no clothes.
> The 18 year old was, according to reports in the tabloids, reprimanded. The paper went on to say alcohol may have been a factor.


I'd hit it!


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Britain's Princess Eugenie Scolded for Naked Campus Romp*

 
AP

*Britain's Princess Eugenie was found naked on the grounds of her school during a drunken night with pals.*
The Duke and Duchess of York's younger daughter and classmates "frolicked like nymphs" on the lawns.
Eugenie, 18, was given a severe scolding and told not to stay at school on weekends. She has been a $44,700-a-year boarder at Marlborough College, Wilts, for five years.
A senior staff member was woken by playful shrieks and discovered about a dozen pupils dancing around in their birthday suits under the midnight moonlight.
"It's the talk of the college," one pupil said. "The girls had been drinking, possibly in a local pub, and decided to let their hair down."
"It was a couple of weeks ago just before people started taking their A-levels and some find exams all a bit stressful. For some reason they stripped off and started prancing about."
There is no suggestion any boys were present or that drugs were involved.
Eugenie, who is sixth in line to the throne, is expected to appear at Royal Ascot for the first time next week with sister Beatrice, 19.
A spokeswoman for the Duchess of York declined to comment.

Click here to read more on this story from The Sun.

http://www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,367021,00.html


----------



## Inspector (Nov 13, 2006)

She's got some sort of creature on her head in this photo too! Sort of looks like one of those parasites from the old horror movies.


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

There is a succubus on her head


----------



## NewEngland2007 (Dec 31, 2005)

I'm going to try frolicking like a nymph next time I have stress from mid-terms or finals.


----------



## USMCTrooper (Oct 23, 2003)

kwflatbed said:


>


She's cute but those braces = Black 'n Decker Pecker Wrecker :-D


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

USMCTrooper said:


> She's cute but those braces = Black 'n Decker Pecker Wrecker :-D


hahahahahahahahaha oh man...that's funny.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

NewEngland2007 said:


> I'm going to try frolicking like a nymph next time I have stress from mid-terms or finals.


*love to see that!:mrgreen:*


----------



## NewEngland2007 (Dec 31, 2005)

justanotherparatrooper said:


> *love to see that!:mrgreen:*


Well, OK, but you're only allowed to make comments like "wow, what amazing abs, but of course they're rock solid, what with being barely out of her teens and all" and "that hat is so totally NOT stupid"!

:mrgreen:


----------



## Inspector (Nov 13, 2006)

This may be too much for Andy...But here is a better photo of the Royal Princess


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

Inspector said:


> This may be too much for Andy...But here is a better photo of the Royal Princess


I was just beginning to recover from those dolls Bruce posted the other day...


----------

